# Kaufberatung: Neuer PC- Tipps zu Konfiguration



## b0nker (5. März 2015)

Da ich den Thread nicht mehr gefunden habe, wo die Frage standen die man vorab beantworten sollte habe ich die Frage von einer anderen Seite beantwortet und hier aufgelistet:

1. Wie viel Geld möchtest du maximal ausgeben?
Maximal 1200€ natürlich am besten weniger.

2. Welche(s) Betriebssystem(e) möchtest du auf dem PC einsetzen? Sind diese bereits vorhanden oder müssen sie neu gekauft werden?
Ich hab Windows 7 Home Premium. Das könnte ich verwenden.

3. Benötigst du außer dem PC noch weitere Komponenten (Monitor, Tastatur, Maus...)? Sollen diese im oben angegebenen Budget enthalten sein? Wenn nein: Wieviel willst du dafür ausgeben?
Ich hab sonst alles. Vor kurzem erst einen BenQ Xl2430T gekauft und möchte dazu eine passende Grafikkarte haben.

4. Welche Monitorauflösung (z.B. 1920x1080) benutzt du?
Momentan: 1920x1080. 60 Hz. Full HD
Zukünftig: 1920x1080. 144 Hz. Full HD. Teilweise 3D.

5. Was machst du mit dem PC?
Im großen und ganzen nur Games spielen.

6. Welche Anwendungen/Spiele... nutzt du genau?
Momentan: Hauptsächlich WoW (Da mein Laptop momentan nicht viel mehr leistet)

7. Möchtest du auch zukünftige Spiele spielen können? Sollen diese auf höchsten Details laufen?
Zukünftig: Gerne Neuerscheinungen, die ich dann auch auf Ultra spielen möchte. Und auch verschiedene Ego-Shooter wie CS:GO, Battlefield Hardline und weitere.

8. Wünschst du dir bestimmte Extras (Bsp: Speicherkartenleser, WLAN, BluRay, SSD, TV-Karte...)?
SSD sonst eigentlich nicht viel mehr. Die Grafikkarte sollte so gut sein das man in Zukunft auch einen zweiten Monitor anschließen kann. 

9. Werden bestimmte Anschlüsse benötigt (Bsp: eSATA, Firewire, Thunderbolt...)?
-

10. Wünschst du dir bestimmte Eigenschaften (leise, übertaktbar, kleines Gehäuse...)?
Muss nicht übertaktbar sein. Sollte schon leise sein.

11. Wie viel Festplattenspeicher benötigst du ungefähr?
-

12. Möchtest du den PC in Zukunft aufrüsten?
Ich möchte ein wenig Ruhe mit dem aufrüsten haben. Deshalb eher nicht in naher Zukunft .

13. Hast du Vorlieben oder Abneigungen gegenüber bestimmten Herstellern? Warum?
Vorlieben: Nvidia Grafikkarten da mein Monitor damit kompatibel ist (3D Vision)

14. Willst du den PC an eine hochwertige Soundanlage bzw. ein hochwertiges Headset anschließen?
Hab eine 5.1 Soundanlage von Logitech.

15. Bevorzugst du bestimmte Shops (evtl. lokal)?
Ja kann über Conrad.biz einkaufen und sonst bestell ich den Rest den ich dort nicht finde bei Hardwareversand.de.

16. Kannst du noch Teile aus deinem alten PC verwenden? Wie lautet die genaue Modellbezeichnung?
Nein. 

17. Willst du den Rechner zusammenbauen lassen oder machst du das selbst?
Das mach ich selbst bzw. mit einem Kollegen von mir.

18. Hast du schon konkrete Vorstellungen zu deiner Konfiguration?
Ja die habe ich zum einen diese hier: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220689e7b60fe40976f10f5c82be3b2e962401c9397c9

Und zum anderen: 
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220abfec5705b058ff4a585e0352486933c4641944af3
Mainboard
https://geizhals.de/asus-rog-maximus-vii-ranger-90mb0ie0-m0eay0-a1106084.html

So und nun die Frage an euch. Zu welcher Konfiguration würdet ihr mir empfehlen? 
Ich hab nicht all zu viel Ahnung von dieser Thematik und deshalb wende ich mich mal an euch. 
Persönlich gefällt mir die erste Konfig. besser, da sie mich weniger Geld kosten wird. Die Sache bei der ersten ist das Mainboard lohnen sich die teuren oder reicht  das "günstige" das ich dort gefällt habe.


----------



## Herbboy (5. März 2015)

Also, die Konfigs sind glaub ich die gleichen, da wurde die "alte" mit der neuen "überschrieben" - kann das sein?

Aber Xeon 1231v3 und ein H97-Board ist perfekt für Preis-Leistung. Vlt das ASRock H97 Pro4 nehmen, das ist ein wenig besser - oder auch das Gigabyte GA-H97-UD3.

Der Rest ist auch sehr gut, nur ein paar Detail-Anmerkungen: 

- die GTX 970 von MSI ist halt schon ein wenig "teuer", da gibt es auch andere gute GTX 970 für 20-40€ weniger - und eine AMD R9 290 wäre kaum langsamer, kostet aber teils nur 270-290€. Wegen 3D Vision wäre die Frage, ob du das überhaupt nutzen würdest - du brauchst dafür ja dann eine Nvidia-3D-Brille, und die FPS halbieren sich bei ansonsten gleichen Details im Vergleich zu keinem "echten" 3D, weil ja immer abwechselns pro Auge ein eigenes Bild zugeteilt wird, d.h. jedes Auge bekommt dann abwechselnd zB 30 "FPS" anstatt dass ohne 3D beide Augen gleichzeitig die vollen 60 FPS erhalten. 

- das Netzteil ist gut, aber das hier wäre effizienter bei gleichem Preis 61095 - 550 Watt Corsair CS Series Modular 80+ Gold - Hardware,  und die Leistung reicht vollkommen aus.

- Festplatte: für nen Privatnutzer bringt das nix, dass da mit besonderer Lebensdauer usw. geworben wird - nimm einfach eine WD Blue, spart dir 8€ 8439824 - 1000GB WD Blue WD10EZEX 7.200U/min 64MB 3.5&quot;  zudem läuft die Blue konstant mit 7200 U/Min, die andere ggf. mit weniger, weil die nicht so sehr für "Performance" gedacht ist, sondern eher konstanten, sehr sparsamen Betrieb, was aber bei nem Privat-PC keine Rolle spielt.


----------



## b0nker (5. März 2015)

Erst mal danke für die Antwort:



Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, die Konfigs sind glaub ich die gleichen, da wurde die "alte" mit der neuen "überschrieben" - kann das sein?


Ja das wird dir so angezeigt, aber wenn du den zweiten link öffnest  erscheint oben ein Fenster mit dem du dann den vorherigen Warenkorb  durch den "aktuellen" ersetzen kannst.

Das Mainboard hatte ich auch schon ins Auge gefasst nur habe ich gesehen: Das ASRock Z97 Anniversary Edition Intel Z97 So.1150 Dual Channel mehrere Speichermodule unterstützt und da dachte ich mir das dies in Zukunft mehr bringen würde, falls ich meinen Ram aufrüsten möchte. 

Das mit der Grafikkarte ist so, dass mein Monitor (s.o.) nur die Nvidia Grafikkarten unterstützt dadurch fällt eigentlich jegliche nicht Nvidia Karte raus.
Die Option mit dem 3D möchte ich mir auch einfach nur offen halten.

Wie ist das mit dem Netzteil gemeint: Warum ist das effizienter? Wäre es nicht sinnvoll ein wenig mehr Leistung Abruf bereit zu haben, falls es zu erhöhten Leistungs-Spitzen kommt oder ich ein Laufwerk einbauen möchte?


----------



## Herbboy (5. März 2015)

Also, an sich bieten die nicht-µATX-Boards alle 4 Slots, auch die beiden, die ich nannte. Oder meinst Du jetzt die RAM-"Sorten" ? Da fährst du mit 1600er-DDR3 optimal, da brauchst du nicht (auf dem Papier) noch mehr Auswahl 


Wegen des Monitors: das kann nicht sein, dass der nur Nvidia-Karten unterstützt - so was gibt es auf dem gesamtem Monitor-Markt nicht. Es kann lediglich sein, dass ein Monitor bezüglich 3D nur mit Nvidia-Vision geht bzw. 3D-Vision-kompatibel ist, und wenn er Nvidia-GSync hätte, würde auch das nur mit Nvidia gehen - aber ansonsten kannst du da natürlich auch ne AMD-Karte nutzen, oder die Intel-CPU-Grafik.  Wenn du 3D offenhalten willst, wäre es natürlich klar, dass du nvidia nehmen solltest. Dir ist aber bekannt, dass die GTX 970 ab 3,5GB RAM-Nutzung langsamer wird? 



Netzteil: grad die GTX 970 ist für die Leistung sehr sparsam, und ein Sockel 1150-PC ist es sowieso - du hast für den PC mit Laufwerken&co und ohne Grafikkarte vlt 120W im absoluten Maximalfall, und die GTX 970 braucht höchstens 170-180W - das macht also 300W, da bist  Du mit 500W mehr als dicke bedient, zumal ein gutes, effizientes 500W-Netzteil in Wahrheit mehr leistet - die 500W geben Dir nur den Wert für einen garantierten Dauerbetrieb an. 500W reichen daher dicke, an sich sogar ein gutes 400W-Modell. Und wegen der Effizienz: das Corsair mit im Schnitt 92% Effizienz wird ca 300W aus der Steckdose ziehen, wenn die Bauteile im PC effektiv 275W benötigen - es kommen halt 92% vom gezogenen Strom wirklich bei den Bauteilen an. Mit den 86% Effizienz beim BeQuiet werden es 20W mehr sein. Das ist jetzt echt nicht viel, aber bei gleichem Preis würde ich dann eher das Corsair nehmen, vor allem weil es "nebenbei" noch modular ist, d.h. du kannst die nicht benötigten Kabel einfach abstecken und in der Schublade aufbewahren. Das erleichert das Verlegen der wirklich nötigen Kabel - je mehr Kabel, desto mehr kann auch im Weg sein.


----------



## b0nker (5. März 2015)

Also es geht wirklich um die Ram-Sorten, wie ich oben geschrieben habe will ich länger Ruhe haben. Wenn ich mal auf die Idee komme irgendwann in Zukunft mir neuen Ram zu zulegen wäre dies doch die bessere Überlegung oder nicht? 

Wegen des Monitor: Es ist wirklich so, dass es mir nur um die Tatsache geht mir die 3D Funktion offen zu halten und jop ich weiß das mit den 3,5 Gb bei der Karte in einem anderen Forum wurde mir gesagt das ich da nicht viel von merken werde. Da das immer noch eine Top-Karte ist.

Das mit dem Netzteil finde ich interessant. Ich werd mir dann das holen. 

Aber im großen und ganzen kann ich mir die erste Konfig aus dem ersten Post holen und werde damit länger Ruhe haben, mit ordentliche Frames auf Ultria in den meisten Spielen und die Kompatibiltät der einzelnen Teile zueinander ist auch gewährleistet?

Kannst du mir noch andere Shops empfehlen außer Mindfactory?


----------



## Herbboy (5. März 2015)

Auch hardwareversand.de ist gut, da bestelle ich immer. Da solltest du aber unbedingt die Preise per PCGH-Preisvergleich by Geizhals: Die besten Preise für PC-Spiele und Hardware  aufrufen, das ist ein gutes Stück günstiger als direkt über die Website. Ansonsten wäre noch alternate gut, aber im Schnitt meist was teurer, oder hoh und notebooksbilliger.de, die aber vlt nicht alles im Sortiment haben. 

Wegen des RAM: das schnellere RAM bringt halt an sich nix, daher wäre es egal - und auch wenn ein Board nicht "offziell" das schnellere RAM unterstützt, kann man es trotzdem einbauen, das läuft dann halt nur mit 1600MHz. Das wird es btw. auch auf dem Anniversary-Board machen, wenn du es nicht selber per Hand umstellst. Und oft kann man es auch bei den Boards, wo es vlt in den Kurzinfos beim Shop nicht dabeisteht, trotzdem im BIOS höher einstellen. 


Leistung: besser ginge es derzeit nur mit einer GTX 980, aber deren Aufpreis im Vergleich zu Leistung ist zu hoch. Denn selbst ein i7 mit 30-40% mehr Takt als der Xeon leistet nur 5% mehr in Spielen. Und FALLS der Takt in 2-3 Jahren mal eine größere Rolle spielt, wäre ein übertakteter i7-4790k zwar besser - aber der kostet dann auch 100€ mehr PLUS den Aufpreis für ein Übertakter-Board, wo ein ordentliches auch nochmal 50-60€ Aufpreis kostet. Und 150€ mehr nur damit man vielleicht später durch den Takt man besser dasteht als mit dem Xeon, das finde ich zu viel - da wirst du in zB 3 Jahren sicher für die gesparten 150€ plus den Verkauf des alten Boards und CPU ein neues Set mit einem moderneren Sockel bekommen, das schneller als ein übertakteter 4790K ist. Falls es überhaupt nötig ist.

Denn vermutlich reicht der Xeon sowieso eher 4-5 Jahre gut aus, weil an sich jedes Spiel auch für Spielekonsolen erscheint. Dadurch werden die Spiele bei der CPU-Anforderung nur sehr moderat steigen, da deren CPU-lastiger Programmcode-Part ja eben auch auf den Konsolen noch gut laufen muss, die in den nächsten 4-5 Jahren sicher noch nicht von einer neuen Generation abgelöst werden. Das war mit der PS3 auch so: da hat eine inzwischen 6 Jahre alte, damals "Obere Mitteklasse"-Quadcore bis vor kurzem noch ausgereicht, weil die Spiele eben auch auf der "ollen" PS3 noch laufen mussten. Beim PC wiederum kommt nur die bessere Grafik dazu, was die CPU nicht gleich VIEL mehr belastet, auch wenn da mehr Physik-Berechnungen mit dabei sind.


----------



## Herbboy (6. März 2015)

Was mir noch einfällt wegen des Logitech-Boxensets: was für eines isses denn genau? Wenn es das "beste", das Z906 oder der Vorgänger Z5500, von Logitech ist, dann hat das ja auch nen Digitalen Eingang - dann könnte man überlegen, ob man es statt per 3 Steckern an den Onboardsound anzuschließen optisch macht - in dem Falle wäre dann noch eine Soundkarte mit Dolby Digital Live nötig, damit auch Games in Surround klappen. Zb diese Creative Sound Blaster Recon3D retail, PCIe (70SB135A00002)  oder diese ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 (90-YAA060-1UAN00Z)


Und das Z97 Anniversary unterstützt übrigens deswegen die "schnellen" Riegel, weil es auch zum Übertakten gedacht ist, was mit dem Xeon aber gar nicht geht - vlt. kannst du mit dem Xeon eh nicht mehr als 1600MHz nutzen...


----------



## b0nker (7. März 2015)

Ich danke dir für die ausführlichen Tipps und Erklärungen.
Werde dann mal PCGH schauen ob ich dort günstigere Preise herausholen kann. Im Grunde genommen werde ich jetzt dieses Konfiguration kaufen: https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2208414c3cc08a9a391af22d30ee14fe4cf30206a565c. Außer du Hast noch Anmerkungen. 

Zum Thema Lautsprecher, ich habe das X-540 von Logitech. Hierbei kann man nichts mit optisch machen, leider.


----------



## Herbboy (7. März 2015)

Okay, die X-540 sind natürlöich sowieso eher "mäßig", ich glaub die kosteten mal nur 60-70€, d.h. die Boxen da jeweils keine 10-15€ wert...    da würde bei einem so guten PC mir ehrlich gesagt auch irgendwann mal neue Boxen holen und lieber auf 5.1 verzichten, denn mit halbwegs ordentlichem 2.0/2.1 hast du garantiert viel mehr Spaß als mit mäßigem 5.1, selbst wenn du da ab und an mal ne zB Explosion "vom hinten" hörst. Und ein halbwegs guter Sound ergänzt den Gaming-Spaß echt massiv, meiner Meinung nach. 

Zum PC: alles bestens.


----------



## b0nker (7. März 2015)

Ja da hast du Recht. Alles mit seiner Zeit. Am wichtigsten ist momentan erst mal der Rechner. 

So und ich danke dir sehr! Hast meine letzten Zweifel beseitigt. Ich werd den jetzt die Tage bestellen.


----------

